# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ما هو الكيراتين البرازيلي, وفوائده, وسلبياته, وكل ما يتعلق به؟

## أمنية المصري

كثرت التساؤلات حول الكيراتين وفوائده واضراره وكيفية عمله لذا سأتناول فيه علاج الشعر بالكيراتين البرازيل الخالي تماما من مادة الفورمالين ""Zero Formalin فقط وليس غيره وأتمنى أن يجيب موضعي عن جميع التساؤلات التي كانت تدور في ذهنكم وذلك من خلال نتائج تجاربي واستخدامه لعميلات السنتر.  وسأتناول فيه: أولا: ماهو الكيراتين: ثانيا: آلية عمل الكيراتين على الشعره. ثالثا: فوائد ومميزات علاج الشعر بالكرياتين. رابعا: سلبيات علاج الشعر بالكرياتين. خامسا: نصائح يجب الأخذ بها بعد جلسة علاج الشعر بالكرياتين سادسا: تعليمات للمحافظة على نتيجة عالج بالكيراتين.  قبل الخوض بالكيراتين دعونا نتعرف على الشعره أولا.......  ***تتكون الشعرة من جزئين أساسين هما : 1/ الجذر: وهو مزروع داخل الجلد في جيب شعري دهني ، وفي قاعدته توجد البصيلة التي تعد الجزء الحي من الشعرة التي ترتوي عبر الأوعية الدموية ، ولكل جذر غدة دهنية تفرز مادة تقوم بترطيب الشعر وإحاطته بغلاف رقيق لحمايته.  2/ الجذع "الساق": وهو الجزء البارز من الشعرة ، ويتألف من حزمة ألياف لينة تحيط بها طبقة قرنية واقية ، وتتأثر هذه الطبقة بالمؤثرات الخارجية ، مثل : الغسيل ، الشامبو ، أدوات التجفيف وصبغات الشعر ، تتكون الطبقة القرنية من مادة بروتينية تعرف بالكيراتين تفرزها خلايا تقع داخل بصيلة الشعر.  ***فروة الرأس: تتكون فروة الرأس من طبقة جلدية سميكة تحتوي على الكثير من البصيلات الشعرية بالإضافة إلى الغدد الجلدية والغدد الدهنية التي تفرز طبقة دهنية تعطي الشعر لمعانه. وتتمتع فروة الرأس بشبكة غزيرة من الأوعية الدموية تقوم بتوصيل الغذاء والأكسجين إلى بصيلات الشعر والغدد المحيطة به.   ***نمو الشعره: ينبت الشعر من حويصلات " بويصلات " تحت سطح الجلد . وهذه الحويصلات هى الجزء الحى من الشعر أما الجزء البارز فوق سطح الجلد فهو يتركب من مادة الكيراتين"Keratin" وهى نفس مادة الأظافر.  ***معدل نمو الشعر: .يبلغ عدد شعر الرأس فى المتوسط ، 90 الى 150 ألف شعرة ... ويكون معدل نموه فى فصل الصيف أسرع منه فى فصل الشتاء ... وتنمو الشعرة الواحدة بمعدل حوالى ¼ الى ½ بوصة فى الشهر الواحد ..... "البوصة = 2.54 ســــم"  أولا: ماهو الكيراتين: """""""""""""""" الكيراتين هو بروتين قوي للغاية يتكون من الأحماض الأمينية الموجودة بالجسم وله تركيبة فيزيائية معقدة وهو العنصر الأساسي في تركيبة الجلد والأسنان والشعر والأظافر . بعد عدة بحوث أكتشف العلماء أن قوة الشعر وصحته يكمن في مادة الـكيراتين إذ تمثل 90% من مكونات كل شعرة، يبدأ الجسم بفقدان هذه المادة تدريجيا حسب السن والعوامل الخارجيه لتصل 35% في الشعر التالف أو الذي تكثر فيه الكسرات والهيشان والشعر القاسي الذي يعاني من الجفاف وأيضا في الشعر المصبوغ والخاضع لسحب لون حيث يتعرض لنسبة تركيز عاليه من البروكسيد "الأكسجين".  ومن أهم مؤشرات فقدان الشعر للكيراتين التقصف والتساقط وبهتان اللون وزيادة هيشان الشعر. توصل خبراء برازليون لتركيبة الكيراتين الكيميائية مطابقة للتركيبة الطبيعية ولهذا سمي "العلاج بالكيراتين البرازيلي" حيث يعمل على معالجة الشعر المتضرر جدا والخشن الذي فشلت معه جميع المحاولات.  ثانيا: آلية عمل الكيراتين على الشعره: عدد ساعات المعالجه من 2 : 4  ساعات على حسب كثافة وطول الشعر. يعمل كغلاف للشعر ومعالجتها وحمايتها من المؤثرات الخارجية لأشهر. بعدها يمكن إعادة العلاج أو التوقف إذا استعاد الشعر صحته ونظارته  ثالثا: فوائد ومميزات علاج الشعر بالكيراتين: """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """ 1/ يعالج الشعر المتقصف والمتضرر 2/ يصحح قوام الشعره لتصبح أكثر حيوية ونضارة من حيث الملمس والشكل 3/ يصبح ملمس الشعر ناعما 4/ يصبح الشعر انسيابيا وسهل التصفيف. اعادة هيكلة الشعره وتصحيح قوامها لإكسابها مظهر حيوي صحي مسترسل براق خالي من الهيشان قليل التعرجات 5/ مظهر الشعر بعد المعالجه يكون طبيعي من حيث الأطراف 6/ يستخدم للشعر المصبوغ والهاي لايت وللشعره المطاطه المتقصفه 7/ لا مانع من صبغ الشعر بعد المعالجه أو قبلها لكن من الأفضل أن يكون هناك فاصل أسبوعان بعد جلسة المعالجه 8/ يستخدم للأطفال فوق سن 6 سنوات  رابعا: سلبيات علاج الشعر بالكيراتين: """"""""""""""""""""""""""  """ الكيراتين له سلبية وحيدة هي الأدخنة المتصاعده إثناء عملية المعالجه الناتجة عن حرارة المكواه.  خامسا: نصائح يجب الأخذ بها بعد جلسة علاج الشعر بالكيراتين: """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""""" الكيراتين ينتج طبقة تغلف الشعره لذا يجب اتباع الخطوات الاتية للحفاظ على هذه الطبقة وتجنب تشققها لتستفيد الشعرة بها خلال الثلاث الايام الاولى بعد الجلسة:  1/ يفضل عدم غسل الشعر لمدة 3 ايام بعد جلسة العلاج بالكيراتين. 2/ لا تربطي الشعر. 3/ لاتستعملي الكلابسات والبكلات. 4/ لاتسحبي شعرك خلف اذنك. 5/ لاتعملي فرق للشعر. 6/ لاتضعي النظارات على الشعر. 7/ لاتضعي جل او سبري. 8/ لا تمارسي التمارين الرياضيه "حتى تتجنبي العرق". 9/ في حالة ترطب الشعر يرجى تجفيف الشعر فورا بالسشوار أو بمكواة السيراميك.  سادسا: تعليمات للمحافظة على نتيجة العلاج والفرد بالكيراتين: """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """"""""""""""""" ليزيد مدة بقاء الكيراتين في الشعر من 5 : 7 أشهر يجب استخدام الشامبو الخاص بالمعالجه أو الفرد للمحافظة على النتيجة لانه يغذي الشعر, ويحتوي على الكيراتين أو اي شامبو خالي من كلوريد الصوديوم "اقرئي مكونات الشامبو قبل استخدامه". عدم غسل الشعر بمياة مالحة او مضاف لها الكلور بكميات كبيرة "مثل حمامات السباحة ومياه البحر". عدم غسل الشعر بماء ساخن جدا بل فاتر.

----------

